# Resume: CPC with Experiences in Informatics, Revenue Cycle Management, and Accounting



## qianyin

Qian (Chian) Yin, CPC (AAPC-Certified Professional Coder), Rockville, MD 20850 	 
 Email: qyin@comcast.net 
 Phone : (301) 838-0305 H,  240-644-2312 M

Objective Summary: Experienced in accounting, Healthcare revenue cycle management, and medical billing with excellent Knowledge and working performance, looking for advanced positions in accounting, finance, medical coding, health informatics, and/or healthcare revenue cycle management fields.

EMPLOYMENT

Charge Description Master (CDM) Analyst/Coordinator			    	5/2006 to 2/2012
Adventist Healthcare, Inc.							 Rockville, MD

At Revenue Cycle Department:
•	Sole person responsible maintaining 4 hospitals chargemaster in Siemens/Invision and in CERNER. To code, audit, correct, and review HCPCS (CPT) and Rev Codes for pharmacy, medical supplies, laboratory, and all other clinical department in 4 hospitals.  
•	Collecting information and communicating with all clinical and IT departments for Adding, deletion, change, and updates CDMs in Chargemaster database, include the CMS and AMA codes up dates.  Set up the info for the end users, clinical orders, documentations, and charges.
•	Proficient in MS Excel and Access, run and produce monthly reports with revenue information and report for all management levels of needs from data warehouse and ad hoc reports.  Analyzing data, troubleshooting problems for procedures coding, service charging, and insurance claims.
•	Coordinating, training, and quality assurance for hospitals' clinical and finance departments for the revenue and policy compliance with Federal (CMS) and State regulations (HSCRC).
•	Support design, build, and go-live for data collection and implementing new operating system CERNER in Revenue Cycle Management - Charge Services, with the clinical documentation and reporting since 2007.

A/R Representative - Medical Billing				   			10/2005 - 05/2006
Capital Medical Management Association					Montgomery Village, MD

Accounts Receivable for Medical billing for Shady Grove Radiology,
•	Posting payments and adjustment, correcting claim errors, appeal for claims to insurance companies, solving billing problems, answer customer inquiry.	   

Reimbursement operations team coordinator                                                               	05/2002 â€“ 09/2005
Radiologix â€“ Community Radiology Association.                                                    		Rockville, MD

In Reimbursement Operations Department,
•	Follow up with health insurance companies include Medicare, and Medicaid.  Troubleshooting and correcting medical claim errors. Communicating with insurance companies and patients, Write and file appeals. Responding patient inquiries, answering phone calls, and solving problems. Train new employees and interns.

Reimbursement Analyst                                                                                          	            05/2001- 01/2002  
Adventist Healthcare, Inc.                                                                               		Rockville, MD  
In Finance Department, using MS Excel, Peoplesoft, and SMS,
•	Reconcile G/L accounts, analyzing revenue, expense, and cost with financial statements.
•	Preparing financial reports to State of MD (Health Services Cost and Revenue Commission) for four hospitals.  Assisting tax filing and internal and external auditing.
•	Preparing reports from different files and sources, distributing to departments.
•	Maintaining Charge Master Database for two hospitals.



TRAININGS:

ICD-10 implementation Boot Camp			          05/2012
Life & Health Pre-licensing			          02/2012 to 05/2012	
Medicare Reimbursement Boot Camp		          10/2008
Medical Coding Boot Camp			          09/2007
Active Member of America Academy of Professional Coders, CPC    Since 2007		

EDUCATION

PURSUE MBA IN HEALTHCARE ADMINISTRATION		01/2010 â€“ PRESENT
	University of Northern Virginia					Annandale, VA
(4 COURSES LEFT)				

COURSES OF MBA IN ACCOUNTING					2005
	University of Northern Virginia					Annandale, VA	
(HAD TAKEN 2 COURSES)

COURSES OF MS IN COMPUTER INFORMATION MANAGEMENT	  08/2002 - 2004
	University of Northern Virginia					 Manassas, VA	
(HAD TAKEN 3 COURSES)

A. A.S. IN ACCOUNTING 				08/1996 - 5/2001
	Montgomery College 				 		Rockville, MD

A. A.  IN PUBLIC MANAGEMENT AND ADMINISTRATION		
	Public Administration College 		            	 		Beijing, China

SKILLS
 	Computer: MS Office: Word, Excel, Access, PowerPoint; Peachtree (some), QuickBooks (some), Oracle (basic), Peoplesoft, W/P, SMS, Cerner, 3M, and Medical Manager.

 	Accounting: G/L, A/P, A/R, Financial Statement preparation, 1099 reporting, and W-9 vendor database.


----------

